# BBS RK's or Hamann HM2's? - E39 540i



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

What would be your verdict? I like the styling of the Hamann wheels, but I believe they are heavier and some people have reported rubbing. The car I will put these on is on my sig below. I will be going with 18x8.5's all around.


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

BrettInLJ said:


> What would be your verdict? I like the styling of the Hamann wheels, but I believe they are heavier and some people have reported rubbing. The car I will put these on is on my sig below. I will be going with 18x8.5's all around.


I have the 18 inch HM2s on my 540, which is also lowered in H&R sport springs and Konis. Running 245/40 Kuhmo 712s, the rubbing is really nothing to get concerned about. Rubbing occurs only on the rear passenger side wheel, and only when I have four people in the car or a similar load. And then the rubbing is still pretty minor. So, don't let the rubbing issue guide you. I have not attempted to roll the fenders or do M5 liners because it just isn't serious enough to bother me.

Weight, on the other hand, may be an issue. I can't tell you how much the HM2s weigh, but they "feel" heavy (meaning when I take them off teh car, not when I am driving) compared to the other wheels I have had on the car, which are 17 inch style 19s and 66Ms, and even a bit heavier than the 18 inch ACS IIIs I had before them. I could not say for sure, but I would be willing to bet that the RKs are lighter.

On the other hand, nothing is easier to keep clean than HM2s, they are very strong so bending is not an issue, and, IMO, they look very sharp. You can't go wrong here, both of the wheels you are considering are top quality, so I would go with the one whose appearance you like best. After all, more than any other mod, wheel choice "makes" the car from an appearance perspective. And with the HM2s, you get the deepest lip around, which I like.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I love how the BBS RK wheels look on the E39. 

These are 17" RKs on a 528i with a Dinan suspension...


----------



## Lawaia (Oct 9, 2003)

I like the look of the HM2's. Debating on those as well. :thumbup:
Would love to go with BBS LM's but they're kinda pricey.


----------



## srcstc (Oct 29, 2002)

18" x 8.5" BBS RK :thumbup:


----------



## BrettInLJ (Oct 3, 2003)

srcstc said:


> 18" x 8.5" BBS RK :thumbup:


NICE! I think those pics of your M5 just sold me. Gary, please give srcstc some of the commission on the sale .


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Heh heh,  Next time he's in South Bend, I'll buy him a drinkie. :drink:

If you order online be sure to mention "bimmerfest/Gary" in the previous contact box so the site gets its credit as well. :thumbup: Otherwise, call me direct and I'll get it done.

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


----------



## srcstc (Oct 29, 2002)

BrettInLJ said:


> NICE! I think those pics of your M5 just sold me. Gary, please give srcstc some of the commission on the sale .


I wish that was my car... I've seen those in person on another 5 series and they look hot. The pics don't do em justice. They're also very lightweight which is a plus!

Rich


----------

